# Marriott Bonvoy Changes coming up [Expected March 2022, The Points Guy]



## mdurette (Oct 26, 2021)

Big changes ahead for Marriott as Bonvoy ditches its award chart; book your stays now (msn.com)

No more award catagories - changed to dynamic pricing based on demand
Current status extended to Feb 2023
Suite awards and free night certs extended
35K free night certs can combine with 15K Bonvy points for 50K stays.   (I like this one)


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 26, 2021)

mdurette said:


> No more award catagories - changed to dynamic pricing based on demand
> Current status extended to Feb 2023
> Suite awards and free night certs extended
> 35K free night certs can combine with 15K Bonvy points for 50K stays.   (I like this one)


_35K free night certs can combine with 15K Bonvy points for 50K stays. _   YES!!   I really hated looking for a cat 4 hotel for 35K and finding that it had peak prices (40K) and I couldn't use the free night.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 26, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Big changes ahead for Marriott as Bonvoy ditches its award chart; book your stays now (msn.com)
> 
> No more award catagories - changed to dynamic pricing based on demand
> Current status extended to Feb 2023
> ...


Wow, that is a huge change.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 26, 2021)

What happens if you bought a seven-night air and hotel package? Those are based on categories.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 26, 2021)

wackymother said:


> What happens if you bought a seven-night air and hotel package? Those are based on categories.


I suspect they will assign a max point value to those, kind of like the free night certs work now.

I wonder how the travel packages overall will change. Wonder if they will quietly just remove that option?


----------



## presley (Oct 26, 2021)

I got the credit card for the 3 free night certs and was going to cancel the card before the first year is up. I'll have to think about that now. If I can use the 35K certs for a 50K stay, that _might_ be helpful. I have found that I am a hotel snob and even the 50K certs don't help me a whole lot.


----------



## elaine (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm thrilled about the 35K awards, as many cat 5 are 40K points and I'm sitting on 2 certs. 
question: I just hit platinum. Can I get the suite award for 2021 and then again for 2022?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 26, 2021)

elaine said:


> I'm thrilled about the 35K awards, as many cat 5 are 40K points and I'm sitting on 2 certs.
> question: I just hit platinum. Can I get the suite award for 2021 and then again for 2022?


For 2022, you will actually need to hit the 50 nights stayed to qualify for the choice benefit (which includes suite night awards).


----------



## alexb (Oct 26, 2021)

when are free nights getting extended


----------



## elaine (Oct 26, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> For 2022, you will actually need to hit the 50 nights stayed to qualify for the choice benefit (which includes suite night awards).


So, I HAVE to select the suite reward in 2021 or I "lose" it? And then its good thru 12/2022?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 26, 2021)

I have mixed feelings about the ability to add points to a cert. I agree that it enables 50k+ rooms that are out of reach and the 35k opportunities were dwindling.  Now basically you get 35k Bonvoy points per year and you have to evaluate whether the $95/$120 fee is worth it for 35k points.

This also gives them free reign to increase the points requirements at hotels so they always get points with a cert (a devaluation) - I believe Marriott also charges resort fees on free nights and for parking? - goodbye to that free night!


----------



## vol_90 (Oct 26, 2021)

No mention of the book 5 nights with the 5th night free (lowest point value of the 5 nights).  Hopefully this does not change.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Oct 26, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> This also gives them free reign to increase the points requirements at hotels so they always get points with a cert (a devaluation) - I believe Marriott also charges resort fees on free nights and for parking? - goodbye to that free night!



Yup. I can foresee higher points per night requirements for rooms, and my Marriott point balance declining rapidly.

Remember the old expression "there's no such thing as a free lunch." Now we have the Marriott corollary:  there's no such thing as a free night. (We recently paid $75 a night in resort fees + parking fees on a "free night" stay.)

One more thing: we bought our first timeshare (before I found TUG and learned about resales) direct from Marriott. One of the benefits was the ability to trade it for 110,000 Marriott points every other year. That was valuable a long time ago - it helped us cover large portions of several trips to Europe. But I stopped doing this some years ago because the value was no longer there due to hotel point inflation. This new program change really makes a mockery of that old benefit.

Anyway, gotta roll with the times. I'll reevaluate things and see where I can find value in the modified program.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 26, 2021)

Loyalty Rewards have always been a moving target.  The problem is they always move in one direction.  The difference between Marriott Rewards that I had in the late 80s and early 90s and todays Bonvoy is mind boggling...

George


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 26, 2021)

Time to sign up for that 150k Bonvoy Brilliant Offer. Will need the points...


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 26, 2021)

I dislike dynamic pricing on awards since others that use that capability (such as Delta) seem to be so arbitrary on how they price it. They say it’s tied, or somewhat linked, to the actual current price of the flight, but not from what I’ve seen. I hope Marriott does it better.

Regardless of how good it is in practice, we all should recognize every single time there’s a change to the program it also devalues it. I fully expect my million+ points to be worth less in March. Inflation is hitting more than the USD. Too bad we can’t earn interest on our accumulated Marriott points! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 26, 2021)

Confirmation of Status, Points and Awards extensions on marriott.com:

Marriott Bonvoy Members & COVID-19?


----------



## Mlvnsmly (Oct 26, 2021)

presley said:


> I got the credit card for the 3 free night certs and was going to cancel the card before the first year is up. I'll have to think about that now. If I can use the 35K certs for a 50K stay, that _might_ be helpful. I have found that I am a hotel snob and even the 50K certs don't help me a whole lot.



It looks like all awards can be topped off, so if you get a card that offers 50k free nights(Amex or Ritz), you can now book rooms that require up to 65k points.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 26, 2021)

I think it is going to be helpful using certs for under $200 resorts regardless of what the category is but using 50k for a $600 per night or 60k for a $1000+ per night stay will be a thing of the past.  I am thinking it will be more like Southwest rewards.  It will also make it more difficult to plan because the room that was 50,000 today could be 80,000 next week and two weeks later 60,000.


----------



## jwalk03 (Oct 26, 2021)

Reading the press release and Marriott trying to spin this as a positive change for its members is LAUGHABLE!  This can only result in another major devaluation of BonVoy points.


----------



## Bunk (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm looking at this from the other angle.  Are there any hotels that are at present good deals because of their category that we should like in before they go to dynamic pricing.

For example, we booked Courtyard Lake Place during foliage season using points.  Once dynamic pricing goes into effect, I can't imagine that will be available.
*
Can anyone suggest any current good deals to lock in at this time.*

This article addresses the question.  
https://upgradedpoints.com/travel/hotels/best-hotels-marriott-free-night-certificate/

Looks like most good deals are overseas.   But here are some that we might want to lock in:

*Most-redeemed Category 5 hotels*
You can redeem a 35,000-point free night award at Category 5 hotels as long as you avoid peak dates. Nine Category 5 hotels made the most-redeemed hotel lists:

Orlando World Center Marriott (Florida): No. 15 most redeemed in the world.
Gaylord Palms Resort & Convention Center (Kissimmee, Florida): No. 17 in the world.
Courtyard by Marriott Isla Verde Beach Resort (Puerto Rico): No. 7 in the Caribbean and Latin America.
Marriott Cancun Resort (Mexico): No. 8 in the Caribbean and Latin America.







*10 Best Marriott Bonvoy Free Night Certificate Redemptions [40,000 to 50,000 Points]*
If you have a free night certificate valid for up to 40,000 or 50,000 points, you can really elevate the quality of the properties you can book stays in. And as you can imagine, Marriott Bonvoy offers the ability to stay at some of the most incredible properties in the world.


*2. Solaz, a Luxury Collection Resort, Los Cabos (Mexico)
5. The Langley, a Luxury Collection Hotel, Buckinghamshire (Iver, U.K.)
6. The Ritz-Carlton, Montréal (Canada)
7. Castillo Hotel Son Vida, a Luxury Collection Hotel, Mallorca (Spain)
10. Falisia, a Luxury Collection Resort & Spa, Portopiccolo (Italy)*











*11 Best Marriott Bonvoy Free Night Certificate Redemptions [35,000 Points]*
One of the most common free night certificates you can get is the 35,000-points Marriott Bonvoy free night certificates. These 35,000-points free night certificates are valid for hotel stays up to Category 5.

You can book either standard or off-peak stays in Category 5 properties with this certificate, which we’ll be focusing on in this next section.

Let’s take a look at our favorite 35,000-points free night certificate redemptions!


*12. Trump Turnberry, a Luxury Collection Resort, Scotland

14. Domes Miramare, a Luxury Collection Resort, Corfu


15. JW Marriott Miami (Florida, U.S.)*JW Marriott Miami. Image Credit: Marriott


*17. Penha Longa Resort (Portugal)


18. JW Marriott Phu Quoc Emerald Bay Resort & Spa (Vietnam)


20. W Brisbane (Australia)*


*5 Best Marriott Free Night Certificate Redemptions [25,000 Points]*
While it’s less common than the 35,000-points certificate, the 25,000-points Marriott Bonvoy free night certificate is still a way to get valuable free nights.

As we mentioned in the intro section, you can usually earn these 25,000-points certificates by holding the Marriott Premier card (no longer open for new applicants) or by taking advantage of Marriott Bonvoy New Member Paid Stay Promotions.

With this certificate, you can book up to a Category 4 off-peak or standard stay. Let’s get into our favorite ways to use these certificates!

*23. JW Marriott Houston by The Galleria (Texas, U.S.)*

Here is another website with some more suggestions:

https://www.nerdwallet.com/article/travel/the-hottest-marriott-hotels-for-your-free-night-award


*Most-redeemed Category 5 hotels*
You can redeem a 35,000-point free night award at Category 5 hotels as long as you avoid peak dates. Nine Category 5 hotels made the most-redeemed hotel lists:
Orlando World Center Marriott (Florida): No. 15 most redeemed in the world.
Gaylord Palms Resort & Convention Center (Kissimmee, Florida): No. 17 in the world.
Sheraton Grand Hotel, Dubai (UAE): No. 3 in the Middle East and Africa.
Courtyard by Marriott Paris Gare de Lyon: No. 4 in Europe.
Sheraton Lisboa Hotel & Spa (Lisbon, Portugal): No. 7 in Europe.
Courtyard by Marriott Isla Verde Beach Resort (Puerto Rico): No. 7 in the Caribbean and Latin America.
Marriott Cancun Resort (Mexico): No. 8 in the Caribbean and Latin America.
MOXY Paris Bastille France: No. 10 in Europe.
The Westin Cape Town (South Africa): No. 10 in the Middle East and Africa.

*Popular Category 6 hotels*
A nice selection of Category 6 hotels are featured on the most-redeemed hotel lists, including eight of the top 20 most-redeemed hotels in the world:
Sheraton New York Times Square Hotel: No. 6 in the world and No. 5 in the U.S.
Walt Disney World Swan (Orlando, Florida): No. 7 in the world and No. 6 in the U.S.
Sheraton Grand Seattle: No. 9 in the world and No. 7 in the U.S.
Waikiki Beach Marriott Resort & Spa (Honolulu): No. 12 in the world and No. 9 in the U.S.
Renaissance Aruba Resort & Casino: No. 13 in the world and No. 3 in the Caribbean and Latin America.
Gaylord Opryland Resort & Convention Center (Nashville, Tennessee): No. 16 in the world.
The Westin Denver International Airport: No. 18 in the world.
Sheraton Sand Key Resort (Clearwater, Florida): No. 19 in the world.

Around the world, Bonvoy Category 6 favorites also include:
JW Marriott Marquis Hotel Dubai (UAE): No. 1 in the Middle East and Africa.
Renaissance Amsterdam Hotel: No. 2 in Europe.
San Juan Marriott Resort & Stellaris Casino (Puerto Rico): No. 5 in the Caribbean and Latin America.
JW Marriott Cancun Resort & Spa (Mexico): No. 6 in the Caribbean and Latin America.
Grosvenor House, a Luxury Collection Hotel, Dubai (UAE): No. 7 in the Middle East and Africa.
La Concha Renaissance San Juan Resort (Puerto Rico): No. 9 in the Caribbean and Latin America.
JW Marriott Los Cabos Beach Resort & Spa (Mexico): No. 10 in the Caribbean and Latin America.


*Most-redeemed Category 7 hotels*
Marriott’s Category 7 properties range between 50,000 and 70,000 points per night; you will need to find an off-peak date to redeem a 50,000-point free night award.
New York Marriott Marquis: No. 1 in the world and the U.S.
Wailea Beach Resort Marriott, Maui (Hawaii): No. 2 in the world and the U.S.
Aruba Marriott Resort & Stellaris Casino: No. 3 in the world and No. 1 in the Caribbean and Latin America.
JW Marriott Marco Island Beach Resort (Florida): No. 5 in the world and No. 4 in the U.S.
The Westin Tokyo: No. 8 in the world and No. 1 in Asia.
JW Marriott Essex House New York: No. 11 in the world and No. 8 in the U.S.
The Westin Excelsior, Rome: No. 5 in Europe.
Amsterdam Marriott Hotel: No. 6 in Europe.
JW Marriott Grosvenor House London: No. 8 in Europe.


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 26, 2021)

Well, this changes things in how I will plan my hotel spend and loyalty going forward.  It's a potential huge devaluation of Bonvoy points (which has already gone down quite a bit in the last couple of years).  The 50k certificate combined with the $300 credit I used for maintenance fees I got with the Bonvoy credit card made the $450 AF worthwhile (I just booked a $380/night room with the 50k certificate - a reasonable value).

This year I have 90 nights so far (will probably end up with 95 or so).  37 are actual stay nights, 15 night bonus from Bonvoy CC and 38 night Titanium status bonus due to Covid.

Because I hit 75 nights in March 2021 when the titanium bonus hit, I had decided to shift some of my stays to Hyatt this year given their reduced requirements and the 2 for 1 elite night bonus they ran earlier this year.  So I now have Globalist status with Hyatt for next year.  

Previously I was just about exclusively a Marriott snob.  Overall, I've been impressed with Hyatt now that I've had higher status levels, and given this change, I'll be aiming to give more business to Hyatt (I just cancelled three nights for a business trip at a Toronto Marriott and moved the reservation to the Hyatt Regency).  I will have to reassess the Bonvoy credit card.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Oct 26, 2021)

presley said:


> I got the credit card for the 3 free night certs and was going to cancel the card before the first year is up. I'll have to think about that now. If I can use the 35K certs for a 50K stay, that _might_ be helpful. I have found that I am a hotel snob and even the 50K certs don't help me a whole lot.


@presley Great comment! In the best way...my wife is the hotel and TS snob now that she is getting used to primo TS properties and hotels...I love that we can stay in way better places than ever before.


----------



## mdurette (Oct 26, 2021)

jabberwocky said:


> Because I hit 75 nights in March 2021 when the titanium bonus hit, I had decided to shift some of my stays to Hyatt this year given their reduced requirements and the 2 for 1 elite night bonus they ran earlier this year.  So I now have Globalist status with Hyatt for next year.



I follow a few Chase Ultimate Rewards sites and they constantly mentioned that Hyatt is the absolutely best use of UR points.   Lots of people poo-poo Marriott there.

Being in the TS world, we don't typically "vacation" at hotels.   We use them for one nigh here and there.   But, a Disneyland trip in March 2022 needed a hotel and I happily cashed in my 240K bonvey points for the 5 night stay.


----------



## dannybaker (Oct 26, 2021)

We will hit over 200 nights in Marriott this year and we love Marriott, however when it comes to hotels they all seem to be close in quality and benefits. Changing our hotel nights is no big deal. We have been using our 400k points lately and got that number down to 185k and once gone will move on. Good bye Marriott hotels. No real value of Platinum in my opinion.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 27, 2021)

I think you need to look at the backdrop of the hotel industry when evaluating the change.  Things have been tough.  Losing loyalty members isn't what they are trying to do here.  It is simply moving to the same pattern that Southwest has had for rewards travel.  Think about what the category system meant to the franchise owners.  Owning a category 1 or 2 hotel sounds like you have a dirty, low end, dump.  In reality it is probably just a Fairfield Inn in a small town or off the highway.  This should help with brand image for those with historically lower categories.

What excites me is that I can now stay places that are off season and use points instead of cash (if I choose).  It was never a good deal before.  Conversely, I don't like to travel to places during high demand seasons so that won't kill me either.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 27, 2021)

Big Matt said:


> It is simply moving to the same pattern that Southwest has had for rewards travel.



Southwest ran me, a big time customer of Southwest, off when they switched their program from segments to miles.  Served them well.  Screwed me...

George


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 27, 2021)

jabberwocky said:


> Previously I was just about exclusively a Marriott snob.  Overall, I've been impressed with Hyatt now that I've had higher status levels, and given this change, I'll be aiming to give more business to Hyatt (I just cancelled three nights for a business trip at a Toronto Marriott and moved the reservation to the Hyatt Regency).  I will have to reassess the Bonvoy credit card.



Our experience is that Hyatt treats its Globalists much better than Marriott treats its lifetime titaniums.


----------



## Steve A (Oct 27, 2021)

May convert most of my Bonvoy points to AA ff miles. We frequently use the 35,000 point free night for stays at the Courtyard at the SAV airport when we have an early morning flight the next day. We leave our car there since they only charge a one time fee of $35.00.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 27, 2021)

I will be Titanium in December (exactly 75 nights this year) and was looking forward to…umm…well…4pm checkout? Actually, can’t say I see a meaningful difference as compared to Platinum. Perhaps better upgrades?

Also, I’ve got well more than a million points and wasn’t planning on using many next year due to other travel commitments. I may try to squeeze in another trip or two and book before March.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wackymother (Oct 27, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> I will be Titanium in December (exactly 75 nights this year) and was looking forward to…umm…well…4pm checkout? Actually, can’t say I see a meaningful difference as compared to Platinum. Perhaps better upgrades?
> 
> Also, I’ve got well more than a million points and wasn’t planning on using many next year due to other travel commitments. I may try to squeeze in another trip or two and book before March.
> 
> ...



There are a couple of advantages to titanium over platinum--the 75 percent bonus points, the move higher up the upgrade list, the late checkout and early check-in. But you're right, the big jump is from gold to platinum.


----------



## Luvtoride (Oct 27, 2021)

Bill4728 said:


> _35K free night certs can combine with 15K Bonvy points for 50K stays. _   YES!!   I really hated looking for a cat 4 hotel for 35K and finding that it had peak prices (40K) and I couldn't use the free night.


Do you know when this change to use cert plus points goes into effect?  I'm looking to book something for New Year's using a cert but would prefer to stay at a slightly higher hotel.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 27, 2021)

Luvtoride said:


> Do you know when this change to use cert plus points goes into effect?  I'm looking to book something for New Year's using a cert but would prefer to stay at a slightly higher hotel.


The change is supposed to take place in March.  But you can book for after March using the current categories.  I don't think you will be able to use certs plus points until after the change in March.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 28, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> I will be Titanium in December (exactly 75 nights this year) and was looking forward to…umm…well…4pm checkout? Actually, can’t say I see a meaningful difference as compared to Platinum. Perhaps better upgrades?
> 
> Also, I’ve got well more than a million points and wasn’t planning on using many next year due to other travel commitments. I may try to squeeze in another trip or two and book before March.
> 
> ...


You can also select a free night certificate when you hit 75 nights as part of your choice benefit. Whatever utility it has. Though it may be a little more useful after March 2022.


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 28, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> You can also select a free night certificate when you hit 75 nights as part of your choice benevit. Whatever utility it has. Though it may be a little more useful after March 2022.


The 75 night free stay award is with 40k points. I do think being able to top them off with points will make them more useful.


----------



## vol_90 (Oct 28, 2021)

vol_90 said:


> No mention of the book 5 nights with the 5th night free (lowest point value of the 5 nights).  Hopefully this does not change.


*Will the Stay 5, Pay for 4 benefit continue with Flexible Redemption?*

Yes. Similar to today, Stay 5, Pay for 4 enables members to receive the lowest point-value night free when using points to book a redemption stay of five consecutive nights or longer.

This is an important benefit as we have only used points in 5, 10, 15 and 20 night increments over the last 4 years


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 28, 2021)

Probably no more travel packages as there will not be categories.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 28, 2021)

Carlsbadguy said:


> Probably no more travel packages as there will not be categories.


The travel package certificates could easily go the way of how they do the free night certs now. Instead of a category they just assign a max number of points.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 29, 2021)

Marriott Destination Club Points need more points during Timeshare stays on a Friday or Saturday night.  I wonder if one will now need a higher amount of Bonvoy Points to stay at one of the participating Hotels on a Friday or Saturday night?

Changes can be interesting.....


.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 29, 2021)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Marriott Destination Club Points need more points during Timeshare stays on a Friday or Saturday night.  I wonder if one will now need a higher amount of Bonvoy Points to stay at one of the participating Hotels on a Friday or Saturday night?
> 
> Changes can be interesting.....
> 
> ...


Depends. Hotels that rely on business travelers may be cheaper on weekends. Those that are primarily tourist destinations will probably have higher points for weekends.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 29, 2021)

Wonder with the changes if it is worth getting the Marriott Brilliant Amex card now with the bonus offer?  Paying Marriott Mtc fees in January will quickly use up the $300 credit and with other spend will easily have the $5,000 spend requirement met.


----------



## Millen5569 (Oct 29, 2021)

Same thought here Dannybaker. I’m working mine down now too.


----------



## Millen5569 (Oct 29, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> Southwest ran me, a big time customer of Southwest, off when they switched their program from segments to miles.  Served them well.  Screwed me...
> 
> George


American just let me know they are also getting rid of segments. I will have to almost double the number of flights I do to make up the change.


----------



## jnsywg (Oct 30, 2021)

As someone who has stayed many times at WKORV using BonVoy/Starwood points, this is not likely a good thing at all. Our fmaily will enjoy our Christmas vacation this year and will see what changes for the future. Doesn't sound promising.


----------



## RoverJohn (Nov 2, 2021)

The Reviews on Marriott's moves have not been positive to say the least. 




__





						Spend Your Marriott Bonvoy Points ASAP, Before Loyalty Program Changes in 2022
					

Now is not the time to hoard your points.




					www.afar.com
				




Change is brewing for the Marriott Bonvoy program—and it’s mostly for the worse. Members should consider spending their hard-earned points before Marriott’s award chart disappears in March 2022. If that’s not possible, try to use them by December 2022, when an upper limit on points’ pricing ends. Thankfully, advance notice from Marriott gives us time to still earn points quickly through credit card offers—and spend them even more quickly.


----------



## Dryan01803 (Nov 15, 2021)

jabberwocky said:


> Well, this changes things in how I will plan my hotel spend and loyalty going forward.  It's a potential huge devaluation of Bonvoy points (which has already gone down quite a bit in the last couple of years).  The 50k certificate combined with the $300 credit I used for maintenance fees I got with the Bonvoy credit card made the $450 AF worthwhile (I just booked a $380/night room with the 50k certificate - a reasonable value).
> 
> This year I have 90 nights so far (will probably end up with 95 or so).  37 are actual stay nights, 15 night bonus from Bonvoy CC and 38 night Titanium status bonus due to Covid.
> 
> ...


Don’t discount the “LIFETIME STATUS”.  I travel less now, but still get the Titanium perks.


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 15, 2021)

Dryan01803 said:


> Don’t discount the “LIFETIME STATUS”.  I travel less now, but still get the Titanium perks.


The best I’ll be able to do is lifetime platinum (five more years left to earn that) as I came from the SPG side in the merger. To be honest I don’t notice much difference between platinum and titanium other than the bonus points.  

Between the credit card nights and usual 14 timeshare nights I only need 21 nights per year to hit plat (I’ve hit titanium for fours year now).
Hyatt lifetime globalist may be worth aiming for - but it involves big dollars.


----------

